# gigs



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

does COSSON GIGS still make gigs


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

He does. He's probably a member of this forum as well as well as the Facebook flounder groups. He'll respond if you send a message. He accepts PayPal.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes. Like all good things he's not a mass marketing CEO trying to produce gigs so he can live in a third home. Awesome guy that really knows what he's doing and wish I would have had one of his gigs years ago...it would have saved me about 4 replacements.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks everyone see if i can track him down


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

spearfisher59 said:


> does COSSON GIGS still make gigs


YES !!!!
But Just want everyone to know that I work a full time job and only make them as i find the time to do so, I poured every spare minute into making them the last three years and now im overwhelmed with orders, This year i have slowed down because my father is 85 years old and im trying to build a kitchen in a barn and getting my grandmothers old wood cook stove a going again so i can cook for him on it hopefully before he leaves this world ! I love my Dad and time with him is very important right now to me, so if you need a gig please be patient with me and continue to check back with me and eventually i will find the time to make a few, I do plan on getting back to making more soon as a few personal things get done, Thank you all for your support !!!! also i rarely get to get online here , my computer service is really slow out here in the woods where i live,
I Have to add that I did have the opportunity to make two gigs for the great southern cook "Paula Deen's" grandsons which was an honor to do so :thumbup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> YES !!!!
> But Just want everyone to know that I work a full time job and only make them as i find the time to do so, I poured every spare minute into making them the last three years and now im overwhelmed with orders, This year i have slowed down because my father is 85 years old and im trying to build a kitchen in a barn and getting my grandmothers old wood cook stove a going again so i can cook for him on it hopefully before he leaves this world ! I love my Dad and time with him is very important right now to me, so if you need a gig please be patient with me and continue to check back with me and eventually i will find the time to make a few, I do plan on getting back to making more soon as a few personal things get done, Thank you all for your support !!!! also i rarely get to get online here , my computer service is really slow out here in the woods where i live,
> I Have to add that I did have the opportunity to make two gigs for the great southern cook "Paula Deen's" grandsons which was an honor to do so :thumbup:


Hey Jim, I'm in the same boat except my dad wants to fish everyday possible. Hard to tell him I can't but I also still work full time. But he has caught several trout and his biggest red; 40+". Have a great year! And... cool picture. PS Best Gigs ever! I have two.


----------

